# Missing thread record and Invalid extent entry



## deltaomega (Dec 28, 2005)

Hi all,

When I boot up my PowerBook G4 it freezes. When I boot into single user mode and run fsck +fy I get the following messages:

** /dev/rdisk0s3
** Root file system
** Checking HFS Plus volume
** Checking Extents Overflow file.
** Checking Catalog file.
   Missing thread record (id = 72)
   Invalid extent entry
(4, 14531)
** Volume check failed.

I do not have Disk Warrior nor the Apple disks with me. Any help you can provide is greatly appreciated. Navigating my disk in single user mode seems to have all my directories etc.

Thanks!


----------

